# Nano Pro Xtreme Part 2: Spine comparisons



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been playing with mine for the last 2 weeks, 43# otf, 28" AMO draw, 28.5" arrow nock-carbon and 110gn points on 600 spine shafts... 

Have been working on my release a bit, but I bare shafted them an inch longer/3# less @ 50m.. 











They seem to work nicely ;-)

Tom


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

NP Xtremes will still have a dynamic spine of about .5 sizes stiffer than the equivalent X10 or A/C/E shaft. I'd put them squarely in-between the original Nano Pro and those tapered arrows.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> NP Xtremes will still have a dynamic spine of about .5 sizes stiffer than the equivalent X10 or A/C/E shaft. I'd put them squarely in-between the original Nano Pro and those tapered arrows.


Would you say I could safely go for the 550 spined NPX's if I was shooting a 500 spine X10?

46# OTF, 28" draw if it matters.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

My initial finding is that NPX 400 appears slightly weaker than X10 380. Both using 120grain stainless steel points, pins, elivanes and same length shafts, about 31". 

But I also noticed the beiter pin nocks on the NPX fit tighter on the string compared to the pinout nocks on the X10. So this is not really a direct comparison.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Arsi said:


> Would you say I could safely go for the 550 spined NPX's if I was shooting a 500 spine X10?
> 
> 46# OTF, 28" draw if it matters.


Yes.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

straat said:


> My initial finding is that NPX 400 appears slightly weaker than X10 380. Both using 120grain stainless steel points, pins, elivanes and same length shafts, about 31".
> 
> But I also noticed the beiter pin nocks on the NPX fit tighter on the string compared to the pinout nocks on the X10. So this is not really a direct comparison.


Did you not order the same groove size for both Beiter nocks?


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Both are size two nocks used on the same string with beiter nocking point. Other difference is that pin nocks are clear while pin-out nocks are fluo green. I noticed when I put the pin nock on a X10 it does not fit as tight on the pin as a pin-out nock.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I have noticed in the past that the Easton pin nocks that were a solid color fit different on the string (had a different tactile purchase) than did the pin nocks that were fluorescent colors. Maybe Joe T can tell us why that is?


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

For those shooting the NPX, what spine could you recommend for 40#'s and 28 1/4" arrow length or 27 1/2 shaft length? I'm currently shooting 670 ace's and have found them to be on the stiff side with 100gr points. Would 700's with 110gr points work fine or 650's?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Always too many variables in play to select the perfect spine for an archer without seeing arrows fly. 

However, a "standard" of sorts that I tend to work from is that 40# at 28" = 600 spine. This holds true for X10, A/C/E and now, also Nano Xtreme and SST's. They are spining pretty close to A/C/E and X10 - maybe a hair stiffer, but close.

John


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

Woah! so 600-650 would put me within the ballpark? Sounds good to me! Would using pin nocks drastically stiffen the shaft enough to justify getting the 650's over the 600's? Lastly, would you happen to know what Beiter out nocks would fit the 600-650 spine shafts?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Pin nocks do stiffen the dynamic spine a little vs. out nocks or insert nocks. How much depends on the arrow, and pin, and type of pin nock used (weight). Again, without seeing you shoot, I have no way to know whether a 650 or 600 will work better. Always better to pick the stiffer size and leave it long than get the weaker size and have to go too short or use too light a point.

As for the Beiter nocks, CX publishes their O.D. for each shaft. Use it to select Beiter out nocks by converting the inches to mm and you'll be in the ballpark.
l


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice touch w CX is that they give you the nock size for Beiter on the charts for NanoX and Nano SST.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Cephas said:


> Nice touch w CX is that they give you the nock size for Beiter on the charts for NanoX and Nano SST.


Gee, I wonder who thought of that clever little idea... 

Glad to know folks are finding it useful. The more I use Beiter Out-nocks on my NPX's, the more I understand why they are on nearly every Korean's arrow. 

John


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

It was very useful and saved some time and second guessing. Can you elaborate on the outnock Korean connection? We like that they give us more choice when tuning.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Gee, I wonder who thought of that clever little idea...
> 
> Glad to know folks are finding it useful. The more I use Beiter Out-nocks on my NPX's, the more I understand why they are on nearly every Korean's arrow.
> 
> John


John,

Why? What do you see as the advantage over Beiter pin nocks?


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

I want to point out that with the majority of the shooters at the AZ cup shooting x10's the number of people shooting Nano Pro Xtremes is growning. Three of the top six men in the ranking round were shooting Xtremes. One in the top ten in the senior women at 7th. Junior men with a 7th place finish and Junior women with a second place finish.

During official practice Matt was shooting on a target with three other shooters shooting xtremes.

They are here to stay.

Gary


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

lksseven said:


> John,
> 
> Why? What do you see as the advantage over Beiter pin nocks?


Fewer opportunities for misalignment, and simpler connection system. 

The simplicity and confidence with which I remove and replace an out-nock is unmatched by any other nock solution. The connection is much more robust than an insert nock. You cannot "bend" an out-nock out of line. You can easily bend an insert nock out of line due to the much smaller diameter tube that fits into the arrow versus the large diameter tube that fits over the arrow. The large tube is many times stiffer.

Pins are great protection, but think of how many mating surfaces you have there. Plus, pins can get bent and come loose, and pin nocks can crack or come loose from the pin.

I'm using pin nocks only on the arrows I plan to shoot on a single spot at close distances (like my indoor barebow arrows). For all my long-distance work anymore, I prefer one-piece Beiter Out-nocks.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I guess as an update, the CX spine chart worked perfectly for me along with John's recommendation (which was the same as the chart). The 550 spine arrows are working great out of my bow. 46~47# @ 28" draw. 

While my performance at AZ Cup was once again lackluster (I really need to tackle this mental block conundrum), my practice performance has been skyrocketing. Just today I shot a personal best 70m of 313, then went for a 2nd half for a full 72 arrow ranking round and pounded out another personal best of 316 for a new 72 arrow PB of 629. Aint too shabby at all!

And for reference, my NPXs are powered by 100gr SS points, pins without collars, Beiter pin nocks and 1 3/4" spin wing vanes.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Glad it worked out for you Arsi.

I'm finding out through my own experience (and that of my daughter's) that these latest generation NPX and SST's are not far off from A/C/E and X10's in dynamic spine. The original Nano Pro's are a good 1.5 sizes stiffer for a finger shooter, and the prototype NPX's were about 1 size stiffer, but these production NPX's are only about .5 sizes dynamically stiffer than the corresponding A/C/E or X10. 

For reference - I shot 500 spine Nano Pro's out at 46#, 450 spine NPX prototypes at 47#, and 450 spine production NPX's at 43#. So it looks like I'm moving up to 400 spine NPX's now to get back to 47/48#, which is what I shot my 400 spine A/C/E's and 410 spine X10's at, however those were both trimmed pretty hard from the back too.

John


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

I recently retuned my bows.

Using 785mm (30.9") NPX 400 shafts (measured from nock groove, excluding point) with 120gn stainless steel points, beiter #2 pin nocks, ffp187 vanes

My draw length is 32".

On my Axis with long Uukha UX100 limbs at 49.5lbs.
On my 27" Inno CXT with medium MK1440 limbs at 52.7lbs

Same spec nano XR 450 seem to also fly pretty well from these setups.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sounds about right to me. I'm tuning 450's at 43#@32.5" with Beiter out-nocks and elivanes (much lighter nock-end setup). I suspect my 400's will tune right in at 47#.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

I shoot about 46# @ 31.7 but i still get 380's to tune. Should I be looking at the 400 spine or the 450... ? 
Also what about the consistency between sets, can I buy different sets and expect them to hit exactly the same or is every dozen matched.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Julle - Try the 400's.

Can't speak to consistency between sets, as I've only ever had one set at a time of a specific size.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

I shoot mckinneys II 650 with 120g point 36 otf with nock to carbon shaft at 28.25. Total arrow length 29.25in and bare shaft 1.5 inch left of arrow group. Bit on the stiff side.
What spine should I get? Just got 38 long quattros.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

airwolfipsc said:


> I shoot mckinneys II 650 with 120g point 36 otf with nock to carbon shaft at 28.25. Total arrow length 29.25in and bare shaft 1.5 inch left of arrow group. Bit on the stiff side.
> What spine should I get? Just got 38 long quattros.


I shoot about 41-42 OTF using long limbs as well and 650 are tuning just a touch weak (1 ring over from fletched groups) but fly straight really well at long distances so I imagine 650 or a spine weaker depending on shaft length.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

julle said:


> I shoot about 46# @ 31.7 but i still get 380's to tune. Should I be looking at the 400 spine or the 450... ?
> Also what about the consistency between sets, can I buy different sets and expect them to hit exactly the same or is every dozen matched.


Most of the people I've talked to have had no problems matching sets. I just got a second set and I'll report how they group relative to my original set.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks..sound like 650 spine would work out. Ill post my finding
Later.


----------

